# Etape 2010 prep. Cobbles, Mntns and more mntns!



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

This year I am celebrating (umm perhaps "celebrating" isn't the right word here) my 10th consecutive Etape du Tour (http://www.letapedutour.com). I have finished all of them, some better than others, and have organised trips with friends to ride the Etape and then watch the TDF (including several RBRs) around each of them.

While I still race, I usually do a few cyclosportives and other longer mountain rides during the year in my buildup for the Etape.

This year, these rides included the Tour of Flanders cyclosportive, the Time-Megeve Mont Blanc (http://www.csportsmegeve.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=22&Itemid=86), the Marmotte (http://www.sportcommunication.info/web2010/epreuve2.php?langue=2&trophee=128) and two weekends in the Vercors (http://parc-du-vercors.fr/fr_FR/vivre-et-sejourner-1106-paysages-et-grands-sites-1745.html).

Here are some pictures and videos from this year's buildup for the Etape...

Starting with Flanders... what's there not to like about this year's edition? Rain? check. Cobbles? check. Cow manure in the teeth? check. More cobbles? check!

I'll tell you what's not to like! The Flemish obsession with channeling participants onto their narrow bike paths whenever we left the small country roads to link up segments on the <i>routes nationales</i>!! I am not down with that sh!t and if F. hadn't asked me to ride this cyclotouriste (not even a cyclosportive!), I would not have missed it one bit!

Okay, off with the grumpy old man pants -- what I did like about this ride was that I felt on fire! Really on fire, I could have motored over the cobbles for days! Early season racing had boosted my form more than I thought. What else did I like? The frites and beer at the end!

PS. Please tell our hotel I am sorry about the muddy ring around the bathtub -- it just could not be helped!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*#2 Time-Megeve*

Next stop: The Time-Megeve cyclosportive in June. 

Took the TGV down on Friday at noon and bam! I'm no longer in Paris anymore but in some idyllic alpine scenery. Gots to love the TGV!

This ride takes us up the several passes in the Aravis nountains near Megeve at the foot of the Mont Blanc. F. joined me for this one along with two of my team-mates. F2 was pimping new carbon tubbies that had us all drooling -- until he flatted 14kms in and DNF! I had a pretty good ride finisshing in the top third and matching last year's time. Extreme bummer that one participant launched over a guardrail and fell to his death 80 meters below


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*#3 Vercors Trip v.1*

Late June the rest of the family is away at girl scout camp and so I head down to the Vercors for a long day of riding ... once you have ridden in this area, you come back for more... often.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*# 4 La Marmotte aka'd the grandaddy of pain*

Fast-forward to early July and the Marmotte. This cyclosportive is not "fun". In fact, if you could think of the one word that is the polar opposite of "fun", then that word would begin to describe this ride that takes us over the Col du Glandon, the Col du Telegraphe, the Col du Galibier and finishes atop the Alpe d'Huez. Why I have done this ride 7 times, I know not ... perhaps a congenital mental weakness that I have inherited...

We TGV down to Grenoble on Friday, rent a car, set up camp in Auris-en-Oisans and then ride the Marmotte (that definately sounds a bit kinky!) on Saturday. After the ride, I ride some more to get back to the hotel in Auris along one of my favourite roads in France. The video is filmed from the car on sunday morning as we drive back to take the train in Grenoble. It's basically what we road the day before to get to the start -- except then we rode in the fog ... yikes!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*#5 Vercors trip v.2*

Finally, A. comes in last week and we go down to the Vercors for two days of riding. On the first day we ride out west looping and zig-zagging over to St. Marcellin where we stumble upon a trucker wedding and take the train back to Grenoble. The following morning, we take the train out to St. Marcellin and ride another circuituous route back to Grenoble. Overnight, we get treated to a wild and wooley street theatre representation of "Crime and Punishment" after tapas and beers.

OK, now I'm ready for the Etape!

A. and M. from RBR will be joining us for the 3rd time and here's a shoutout to those of you who tried but could not make it this year -- we are keeping your spots open for next year!!


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

Outstanding, philippe! Thanks for the eye-candy.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

merci boucoup, tres jolly! - I know the area well and have done a few marmottes myslef, everytime I do it I say never again..never say never 
Ive also ridden all round the roads of Bourg in all directions, its simply stunning cycling country everyone, if your fit enough for it that is.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I want to move to Europe.


----------



## lalonauta (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, beautiful pictures. I'm traveling to Grenoble on vacation in August and was planning on riding the same route as La Marmotte on my own. A question to Philippe and muscleendurance... is this a good/terrible idea with traffic? I would really appreciate any comments or suggestions.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

It's like you took a stick and poked at my soul with these images. Thank you for sharing!! Perfect mental break while in my cubicle on a humid, hot, rainy day.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Its an ok idea... but the stretch between St. Etienne de Cuines and St. Michelm de Maurienne is flat, boring and likely to be fulml of traffic. Plant to get anearly start from Bourg d'Oisans!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

toutes mes excuses!!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I loved riding in Vercors, and I can't wait to go back. The Chartreuse is also nice. I know a nice little loop you can do there next time.

The ASS shorts are a must have.


----------



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

I <3 the pink kit


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

This thread is amazing. 
Well done!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Holy smokes. I don't know what's best, the scenery, the wonderful roads to ride, or that breakfast with a view.

You've seriously put a damper on my aspirations of mad-fast descents with the story of that gaurdrail disaster. Poor fellow. 

OK those Mureux kits? Hmmmmm...look like something from Hello Kitty little girls clothing line. 

The ASS shorts, what a hoot! 

You guys have fun and be safe.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Stunning pic philippec. Love it!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I wanna be like Philippec when I grow up.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> OK those Mureux kits? Hmmmmm...look like something from Hello Kitty little girls clothing line.


You say that as if that is a bad thing? 

My daughters love this!


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

I figured you must be up to something (haven't heard much from you for months) - I should have guessed it would be that amazing.

You know, we (in California) have some vertical rock slopes - *but we don't put roads on them*. Wow is all I can say.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Stunning. Good to enjoy these routes vicariously.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Very nice condensing the year. Great pictures.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow philippe. These are amazing photos. I've always been quite jealous of the places you ride, but this takes it to a whole new level.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Those roads pretty much leave me speechless as I go through this report. Wow!


----------



## FishrCutB8 (Aug 2, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful. I am at a loss for words. 

A+. 

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh wow. I keep telling myself to hop on a plane/train and head down there. Although I probably can't climb anymore - the complete opposite of Berlin!

Thanks for sharing and enjoy the Etape!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

philippec said:


> You say that as if that is a bad thing?
> 
> My daughters love this!



omg. 

That just made my morning. 

  :23: :eek6: :hand: :crazy:


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Great work my friend, Sad to say I have decided to bag on my cat herding duties at the TdF so I won't see you on the roads or in Paris. I'd like to just come ride my bike. How is September for weather?


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Epically epic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

Incredible pics Phillipe.

Please post more pics of the Etape when you are done.

Something I have always wanted to do.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

great stuff!


----------



## zooog (Mar 18, 2002)

WOW,WOW and really WOW .thanks for the stunning photos and story of your rides


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I tried to think of something descriptive and complimentary to say, but frankly, I'm stunned. Just stunned.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks all -- back from a week of riding in the Pyrenees, report to follow .....


----------

